# Suggestions for easy, quick, healthy, high protein low calorie meal ideas & recipes



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

When we shop we buy moderately large quantities of the components of our major meals. When we get home, I wash all the vegetables, dry them, and put them in bags in the fridge or glass containers. Sometimes I'll put a piece of paper towel in to help keep them on the dry side. Then it's a lot easier to make a meal because I don't have to wash all the vegetables first. 

When it comes to protein. I eat dozens of eggs a week. That's just my foundation though. We also buy meat and I either wrap individual portions and freeze them--I get about 6 meals out of a nice piece of beef flap meat--or in the case of chicken, I buy boneless skinless chicken thighs that I marinate and grill all at once, then wrap in groups of 3 and freeze.

I also combine proteins. With a little Spanish chorizo I will marinade some raw shrimps in salt, olive oil, and garlic and throw them into whatever I'm making in the last couple of minutes. Or I use some of that grilled chicken and add chorizo for flavor. My wife used to make a salad with three beans, cottage cheese, avocado, red onion, and lime before nerve damage screwed up her right arm. Now I do all the cooking and cleaning so I try to figure out ways to be more efficient. And I need A LOT OF PROTEIN so I have a lot of choices already frozen in serving sizes to be able to throw something together quickly. Our freezer always has a selection of beef, chicken, sausages, pork, seafood, edamame and the fridge always has a couple dozen eggs, as well as a selection of ham, chorizo, cheeses, and lots of vegetables. 

A favorite is paella, made with chicken, chorizo, seafood, edamame, zucchini, and whatever else I feel like throwing in. Having a lot of things already packaged and frozen in the right quantities is a huge time saver. And with paella, once I get everything in the pan, I have plenty of time to clean the kitchen and everything I used in prep.

We like to eat well. And I love to cook.


----------

